# Housefly maggots in range hood



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Shop vac


----------



## SimSportPlyr (Feb 18, 2013)

BayouRunner said:


> Shop vac


Wow, that was a fast reply, BayouRunner!

Great idea. I'll borrow a shop vac and give it a try.

Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

RAID 



You have to keep those things clean, or the little buggers get in there and lay eggs, and all winter long you have flies.

I once had nasty tenants that let the hood get in this condition, and it took a commercial cleaning team to clear this up.


ED


----------



## SimSportPlyr (Feb 18, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> RAID
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, de-nagorg.

I admit that I have no been practicing good range hood hygiene.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

That's so disgusting that I'd like to see pictures.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

ChuckF. said:


> That's so disgusting that I'd like to see pictures.




He he he. This reminds me of a YouTube video showing a derma "excavating" a super big and deep (several centimeters wide) plug from an "ancient" blackhead. It was gross and yet strangely mesmerizing to watch. The plug looked like it had grown roots.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Glad I didn't dive into eating any Thanksgiving leftovers before reading this thread. Yuck.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Any way to introduce some strips of old fashioned fly paper (or the inner cartridge from a Roach Motel) into the blocked off area of the hood without letting any flies out?


----------

